# Anyone know what kind of puffers these are?



## mach2point7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Someone dropped these off at my store and we have no idea what kind of puffers they are.

Anyone know?

Thank you


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fugu puffer-Takifugu ocellatus


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Fugu puffer-Takifugu ocellatus


X2

The markings are almost unmistakable.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

fugu what store are they at


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i like how he nestled himself into the substrate


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i like how he nestled himself into the substrate


lol probebly found a warm spot


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

too bad these guy are not fresh water they have so much energy


----------



## mach2point7 (Nov 17, 2010)

They were at Mr. Pets in maple ridge. One of the employees took these guys home.

Thank you guys


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

brackish and one of the hardest puffers to keep


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Fugu puffer-Takifugu ocellatus


mmmhmm sushi


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol not a sushi I would want to try


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol not a sushi I would want to try


I've tried it -- it's delicious!
Kinda scary though...


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> brackish and one of the hardest puffers to keep


Very true, and not only are they brackish but they are also coldwater.

Taken from a thread on TPF that I started, thread can be found here
The Puffer Forum • View topic - fugu with F8's 


> The key thing with Takifugu spp is almost certainly not the salinity: there is good lab evidence that many species are very tolerant of a range of salinities, and at least some can adapt to freshwater without measurable harm. It is temperature that is surely much more important. Unless you're keeping your Takifugu ocellatus at less than 18 degrees C, and ideally around 15 C, it's going to be heat stressed eventually. You get the problem that the fish's metabolism goes up, but its oxygen demands cannot be met. Long term, its body can't work properly, and it dies. In other words, it's a subtropical fish and can't be kept in a tropical aquarium. During summer, many aquarists will need to find a way to keep the tank cool, e.g., with a chiller or by siting the tank in a cool basement.
> 
> Cheers, Neale


15 C would be a pretty tough temp to maintain, one would definately need a chiller on a tank to keep them healthy by the sounds of it.

I know your just asking for an ID, just wana make sure your somewhat informed about the fish


----------

